

You Want A New Open Source Operating System? I Am Your Man - mudge
http://nickmudge.info/?post=139

======
yotamoron
I might be wrong here, but I don't remember Linus asking someone finance him
While writing Linux. Dude, just do it.

~~~
mudge
Yes, I started working on it part time and I will continue. I would just like
to work on it full time.

